# Nurgle WIP Never Ending



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Heresy I have been playing Pre-Heresy Death Guard since the Newest Codex came out and well lately I have been in search of a new army. I have tried the Necrons, the Tau, the DA, the BA, The Orks, and a few SM styles of play and I kicked them all to the curb. So I have decided to create a grotesque Nurgle army. My first Project that I have been working on is my Defiler. I never use them in my lists but I decided it would be a fun project and I could use if as a part of my Display in a tournament that I will be attending in about 6 months.

Here are the starting pics. (does not look like a full defiler yet but thats why its a WIP >.>)


































Any techniques, items used, comments and/or suggestions would be appreciated (links to photos would be wicked as well). I never have used GS, and I have always used Loyal Death Guard so the deformities were never something I had to take into consideration.

Thanks everyone!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I like it. cant wait to see it morph into a defiler, and for someone who has never used greenstuff you are doing extreamly well. hope you keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The greenstuff is very characterful.

I am looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work on the gs man, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice GS work, I look forward to seeing how gribbly it becomes!

ElTanko


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

It's going to be interesting to see how you go from Rhino to Defiler, for sure. 

A couple of things occur to me:

• Are the end of those 6 cylinders meant to be rough like that? If so, one thing that can make them look more interesting is to make short lengthwise cuts from the 'muzzle' of the cylinder and then slightly separate the sides along the length of the cut, so the cylinder splays out a little at the end; you can either fill the gaps with GS or leave them open. 

• The 'carpet' of GS is interesting, but looks a little single-textured. When doing stuff like that I would suggest do the round bits at the centre of each flower-like pattern separately, first, and give them a very smooth texture - rubbing them gently with a wetted finger is a good way to smooth out the surface of the GS and get a very even surface. Then, when those are cured hard, add the other stuff around it and give it a different texture. This way the final GS area has a lot more variety and depth to it, which also carries through to what you can do with paint effects afterward.

You might want to have a trawl through the *Nurgle 101* tutorial in my sig, as well; it has a variety of things that can be done to help turn things into loyal subjects of the Lord Of Decay...


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Listen to Svartmetall
He is Nurgles greatest champion.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ChaosJunkie said:


> I like it. cant wait to see it morph into a defiler, and for someone who has never used greenstuff you are doing extreamly well. hope you keep up the good work.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> The greenstuff is very characterful.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing more of this.





The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work on the gs man, looking forward to seeing more.





ElTanko said:


> Nice GS work, I look forward to seeing how gribbly it becomes!
> 
> ElTanko


Thanks all, yes I am quite excited to see how it turns out myself. Only time will tell.



Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how you go from Rhino to Defiler, for sure.
> 
> ...


The Nurgle 101 link is broken.

As for the cylinders they are not suppose to be rough. They will be sanded down. 

As for the rest of your suggestions I will attempt to try things if all else fails with this model it will at lteast be a good test subject. 



BearsofLeon said:


> Listen to Svartmetall
> He is Nurgles greatest champion.


Haha I have seen his work for 2-3 years not if im not mistaken. I am well aware.


Thanks for the words of encouragement! I will hopefully have more up soon!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> The Nurgle 101 link is broken.


I think Relicnews itself is having issues right now, the forum won't open at all; try again tomorrow or something


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I think Relicnews itself is having issues right now, the forum won't open at all; try again tomorrow or something


Ya figured something like that. I will definitely do that. I am really pumped about switching over form Pre-Heresy I just want to GS everything. I feel like a child in a candy shop again!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so Work has been stupid busy and I have had 40k tournaments for the last two saturdays. So not too much progress but progress none the less.

Ill start with the updates

First are my Melta Gun Marines, No green stuff yet but they are positioned and ready to be 'Nurglafied' lol

























Here are some more marines. What I did was is Create 10 that have bolter held in one hand and CC weapon in the other, Then 10 marines with bolt pistol and CC weapon, and the last ten will be bolter being held in both hands. Then once they are all done I will then interchange them to make 3 squads. (hope that makes sense)



















































Here are a few great shots from a tournament I was in with my Pre-Heresy Chaos. The first is my Daemon Princes baiting the Eldar Boat and the bikes then turned around and Ate them >.>









These are a play by play in a City Fight game. Where the other Chaos guy (Green/Black Vanilla Marines) thought he could push his whole force down one road, then I was able to immobilize his lead and rear rhino's which basically got him stuck and well... this is what happened....

1.









2.









3.









Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

This Image or Video has been moved or deleted.

On every picture


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> This Image or Video has been moved or deleted.
> 
> On every picture


Thanks,
Fixed!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Roadblock FTW

Pre-heresy Death Guard? If so, good choice!
Check out BoLS's Bigred's Death Guard. Awesome army.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

The jetpack one with the flames looked awesome. Got any close-ups on it?

Good job on the good ol' column block  Always so rewarding when you can get it done.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> The jetpack one with the flames looked awesome. Got any close-ups on it?
> 
> Good job on the good ol' column block  Always so rewarding when you can get it done.


Haha ya ill toss up some close ups of the Daemon Prince. The other one is getting his jetpack dont up the same because I like it so much!

and ya roadblocking the CSm was amazing lol 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

BearsofLeon said:


> Roadblock FTW
> 
> Pre-heresy Death Guard? If so, good choice!
> Check out BoLS's Bigred's Death Guard. Awesome army.


I think the symbols of chaos are a good indicator that they are in fact *Post Heresy*


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Broguts said:


> I think the symbols of chaos are a good indicator that they are in fact *Post Heresy*


Hehe actually no the army is PRE HERESY, but I arrived at the tourney and brought the wrong vehicle case and had all my Post heresy Rhinos, LR's, and Preads :S but no one really noticed .... lol SHHHHH


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol Chaos.

Go to Belloflostsouls.com and check out Bigred's Death Guard. Stunning army.

Liking that marines mohawk lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BearsofLeon said:


> Lol Chaos.
> 
> Go to Belloflostsouls.com and check out Bigred's Death Guard. Stunning army.
> 
> Liking that marines mohawk lol


Ya I have seen their Pre Heresy army its been there for several years. That among other sources were my inspiration to start Pre Heresy. But with the endless possibilities with going Post Heresy I just have to convert.



Side Note:
Been working like a mad man hoping to have a big update by next monday!

BE PREPARED!!!

Chaosftw


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Hehe actually no the army is PRE HERESY, but I arrived at the tourney and brought the wrong vehicle case and had all my Post heresy Rhinos, LR's, and Preads :S but no one really noticed .... lol SHHHHH


*OH SHIT* I wish I could stop bolding random letters.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Broguts said:


> *OH SHIT* I wish I could stop bolding random letters.


stfu, and get out. don't flood the thread, its a WIP not a god damn pick a fight thread. Go attempt to flex your internet E-Peen elsewhere.

I was emphasizing the fact that it is in fact pre heresy.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> stfu, and get out. don't flood the thread, its a WIP not a god damn pick a fight thread. Go attempt to flex your internet E-Peen elsewhere.
> 
> I was emphasizing the fact that it is in fact pre heresy.


I know and I wasnt trying to flood the bloody thread or pick a fight, I was just, you know what? Fuck it, I'm sick of this and as soon as I finish my story I'm leaving this forum.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Broguts said:


> I know and I wasnt trying to flood the bloody thread or pick a fight, I was just, you know what? Fuck it, I'm sick of this and as soon as I finish my story I'm leaving this forum.


Hmmmm. what where you trying to gain by making that comment? Im sorry to hear that I have offended you, you brought it upon yourself though. Bring that attitude elsewhere and you will probably get the same response imo.

Anyway.. Here is a really quick update.










I am working on some new weapons for my Terminators. I saw this on another site and thought it was really cool. The final product looked really great as well.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the alternative weapon concept. Look forward to seeing those on a model.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> I like the alternative weapon concept. Look forward to seeing those on a model.


haha me 2! They will need Green stuffing pretty badly but they will be two handed power weapons, and the bolter is to represent the weapon in the second hand (which due to the two handed weapon is no longer there)

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome bolters Chaos. Really digging it.

I checked out your WIP thread with the orks, Deathguard and Horus,
Did you finish them bychance?

Bears.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BearsofLeon said:


> Awesome bolters Chaos. Really digging it.
> 
> I checked out your WIP thread with the orks, Deathguard and Horus,
> Did you finish them bychance?
> ...


HAHA oh wow... thats so old. umm well Horus was a bust and was sold, the Orks were completed, I played 1 game with them and during that game I had assaulted a Dread with a 20 strong Boyz squad and well... the dread blew up and I lost 3/4 of my squad... I thought to myself... "did I really win that combat?". Less then a week later I sold them lmao... As for the Death Guard yes they were completed. I just made a simple 1500 point list. Maybe ill toss some snaps up of the army.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is all coming along very well.



Chaosftw said:


> ...my Melta Gun Marines, No green stuff yet but they are positioned and ready to be 'Nurglafied'




I particularly like the crest; I recognise the row of spikes form somewhere but cannot place it.

I am also looking forward to seeing how the Terminator weapons evolve.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

So far, what I see has potential, but I think you should take Svartmetal's advice. Take your time and layer the green stuff, get used to working with a smaller amount, so that you don't obliterate the details you have just finished. My process is to work on double to triple the models i would normally work on, but do half to one-third of the work on each.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BearsofLeon said:


> Awesome bolters Chaos. Really digging it.
> 
> I checked out your WIP thread with the orks, Deathguard and Horus,
> Did you finish them bychance?
> ...


The Pre-Heresy are done for the most part. They are what I walk over people with. Especially those Guard players k: But Its time for a change.



Son of mortarion said:


> So far, what I see has potential, but I think you should take Svartmetal's advice. Take your time and layer the green stuff, get used to working with a smaller amount, so that you don't obliterate the details you have just finished. My process is to work on double to triple the models i would normally work on, but do half to one-third of the work on each.



Thank You SoM and everyone else for their input. I have been working hard on crap test models and am liking what I am learning as I go more and more. I have been surfing the web every chance I get and have found some hot stuff.

**Update**

First is my Daemon Prince. I have been working / Deciding what I have wanted to do with this guy for about a week now. It is still in progress but its more then just in pieces.


















































Here are more Marines. The way I am doing them is do a small section then move to the next marine. Once that 'Round' is complete I let it dry and then continue. I do this because I tend to keep squishing what I have done lol


















































Thats it for now. Still Plugging away lol Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice GSing on the minis, I really like the use of the Nid Talon for a scythe blade on the DP.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I am loving what Im seeing! Keep me updated about that daemon prince!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Vash, the DP has some nice gs work going on but I disagree on one point. I would have filed down the talon a bit on the armour edges to make it less obviously Tyranid in origin.


----------



## tomnws (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool idea,
the cannons in the front will bring fear to the enemy's, 
you can also use the miniature like a vindicator then, or what will it be on the battlefield?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

DOuble post wooops


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice GSing on the minis, I really like the use of the Nid Talon for a scythe blade on the DP.


Thank you, I really wanted something bulky as a weapon that little Axe blade just did not cut it. DP's are the central focus in my armies so I really need their presence to be known on the field.



forkmaster said:


> I am loving what Im seeing! Keep me updated about that daemon prince!


Cheers!



The Wraithlord said:


> I have to agree with Vash, the DP has some nice gs work going on but I disagree on one point. I would have filed down the talon a bit on the armour edges to make it less obviously Tyranid in origin.


I understand completely. My reasoning behind not filing the talon is that I was worried if I modified it at all it may take away from its bulky look. Not I am not finished with it so I hope through using GS I can somehow mask the armour enough to make it look good but still maintain that bulky look. I have been working a lot on the model since the pics however I have not touched the weapon because I am kind of at a stand still. Hopefully ill figure something out soon.



tomnws said:


> very cool idea,
> the cannons in the front will bring fear to the enemy's,
> you can also use the miniature like a vindicator then, or what will it be on the battlefield?


Thank you. I actually never plan on using that thing in my army its more for the display board for the army in which it will be placed amongst a few other things I am creating. I suppose it could be used as a defiler or a Vindicator. But I could think of many ways to make a Vindicator kit look so much better converted then using A rhino concoction lol.

Thanks for the comments and criticism I will keep testing and trying things to better my work! if you find images and/or tutorials that may aid please feel free to post em! A new update will be coming soon!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

A few ideas for the scythe, add some chains, mostly to link between the dp and the weapon, add some slime "drool" coming out of carefully drilled and greenstuffed vents in the 'nid portion, take some guitar string and make hoses connecting the dp and the scythe, or best of all, a little of all. If you are feeling confident in your cutting work, distress the wings some. I recommend drilling some tiny relief holes first, in the rough outline of any holes you make, and then stretching a tiny amount of green stuff around the hole, connecting strands across the holes, to get a rotting flesh effect. with patience, it will look awesome, and doesn't require as much skill as it will look like. Even if you don't care for any of the ideas I have put out here, I hope it has sparked some ideas, keep up the good work and stay patient with the models


----------



## FallenAutarchDrazgor (Sep 28, 2010)

nice work i think i be doing a thread like this for my dark eldar that im writing a background for


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks SoM I have looked at a few options and I giving it a go. I hope by friday I will have something to show.



FallenAutarchDrazgor said:


> nice work i think i be doing a thread like this for my dark eldar that im writing a background for


Well that works out well I too have DE. Mine will be chopped up and used as base material for my Nurgle. We could probably bounce ideas!:victory:

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I like your Deamon prince (and your other models) but some of the things on its wings (such as the eye) look too tacked on, as if someone has just said "hmmm...I have a spare eye I'll just stick it there". Do you know what I mean? I think you should try to blend it into the wings a bit more.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> I like your Deamon prince (and your other models) but some of the things on its wings (such as the eye) look too tacked on, as if someone has just said "hmmm...I have a spare eye I'll just stick it there". Do you know what I mean? I think you should try to blend it into the wings a bit more.


fair enough I appreciate the comment. any suggestions in regards to blending it? 

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

to do the blending you will want your sharpest hobby knife, and shave the edges until they create a more gradual slope to the wing. then tale small amounts of green stuff and form little snakes, and add these in a radiating pattern. let this set, then take some green stuff and make a thin sheet around the eye, and let it set for about 20-30 minutes, and then distress it carefully. the whole time, keep your fingers and tools wet with a pot of water.


If you have some light guitar string, you can substitute it for a few of the snakes of green stuff to add additional texture.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Sooooo I apologize for the delay Work and what not have slowed my GSing Escapade. 

There were a few people who were asking for pictures of my 1500 point Pre-Heresy Death Guard Army so I am going to start with those.

Daemon Princes:

























Death Guard Troops:

































Transports:









Heavy Support (Oblits):


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my Update on the Post Heresy Nurgle Army.

I started on my bikes:








Not a whole lot of work on them yet. Just getting them assembled. I started GSing on the champ so we will see how these go.

My Oblits:

























I hate the little heads these come with so I decided to give them large eyes. I have a bit of work to do on them still but I had to stop to allow for the GS to dry so I can continue.

Lastly the start to my first rhino:

































C&C always appreciated!

Have a good one!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright I am looking for a paint Scheme for this army. I am debating between a cleaner look or just go messy. I am really at a stand still at this point so some help would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!
Chaosftw


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I was looking thru some back issues of Irregualr magizine and saw them paint a nurgle vindicator in nothing but washs. i think you should do something like that. give me a sec and ill get you a link.


its issue 1/summer 09 page 10
http://irregularmagazine.com/back-issues/


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I use a blend of the two approaches, I first paint my plague marines a clean grey, and then I wash the recesses in a mix of green, yellow, brown and red layers. I try to keep it to a minimum, so that the effect is maximised, as if the ooze is leaking out.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Personally I would say a cleaner approach. Idk why but I have been all about cleaner armies. I love all the nasty stuff you can do with Nurgle, but I just don't think its as fun


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Takizuchi said:


> I was looking thru some back issues of Irregualr magizine and saw them paint a nurgle vindicator in nothing but washs. i think you should do something like that. give me a sec and ill get you a link.
> 
> 
> its issue 1/summer 09 page 10
> http://irregularmagazine.com/back-issues/


Cool I kind of like that. I may use it on my vehicles. Thank you!



Son of mortarion said:


> I use a blend of the two approaches, I first paint my plague marines a clean grey, and then I wash the recesses in a mix of green, yellow, brown and red layers. I try to keep it to a minimum, so that the effect is maximised, as if the ooze is leaking out.


Hmm do you have images? It would help give me an idea of what you mean.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my first painted Nurgle Marine. Keep in mind he is only 50% done but I think he is coming along. 


















































Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Tis coming along nicely. I like what you have done so far


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

There are some examples of my old Nurgle Tanks if it helps with painting them - everything is looking awesome so far


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Here is my first painted Nurgle Marine. Keep in mind he is only 50% done but I think he is coming along.


I like the dulled metal.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks!

I am really liking the way they are coming. I am just stuck on the chain swords. I dont want them to look the same as the bolter. So I am working on a good mix between some metallic silver, and like some sort of rusty metal so we shall see what comes of it.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I will be placing this thread on hold until the new year  I am going to use it for the 2011 painting competition.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Chaosftw said:


> Alright I am looking for a paint Scheme for this army. I am debating between a cleaner look or just go messy. I am really at a stand still at this point so some help would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Chaosftw



Go for messy, but keep it clean.

People assume that cause it's nurgle, they can just paint anything that looks messy.

WELL YOU CAN'T.

Make it messy, but keep it consistant, and don't think messy is an excuse for a shabby paint job :biggrin:

Loving those oblits of yours.. They're so ridiculously overloaded with weapons; it suits them, absolutely perfectly. :biggrin:

+Rep!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok so I could not wait so here is my second DP 










Enjoy!

Chaosftw


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Clever use of the trygon tail and the DP kit, and if I'm not mistaken a Defiler head as well? Good work, looking forward to seeing it painted up!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Ok so I could not wait so here is my second DP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is awesome. it might seem daft, but is it going to be a nurgle daemon prince? if so, have you thought of adding some green stuff to the tail to make it look more sluglike?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Wonderful green stuff.


----------

